# Cannot get started in the morning



## CafeRacer (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm 6 months in to getting fit again. I've dropped 20 lbs and ride about 4 days a week totaling 100-150 miles.

I'm normally someone who looks forward to morinig rides. I like the sensation of not being totally awake when rolling out and waking up on the bike as the sun comes up. 

About three weeks ago, I started having a tough time getting up in the morning. The alarm would go off, but I would feel the strongest sensation of not being done sleeping. I would be a little achy and not at all motivated to ride.

Then I got a cold that hung around for over a week (this is unusual for me). 

The cold's gone, but I still can't get myself motivated in the morning. The alarm goes off and all I want to do is go back to sleep. When I force myself to wake up, I feel run down and not at all rested. 

My instinct is to listen to my body and rest it more - but from what? Is this just about being more disciplined and not hitting, "snooze"?

Thanks all.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

not enough information to answer... but... listen to your body. take 3 mornings off, sleep in.

don't hit snooze - instead set your alarm to the later time. snooze buttons disrupt sleep.


----------



## DesnaePhoto (Jun 11, 2009)

Can you ride another time of the day? Are you doing any other exercise? Are you eating right? 

Are you getting enough sleep? Rest is critical for recovery. 

if it is just being lazy, HTFU!


----------



## dahut (May 13, 2010)

Maybe its the heat?


----------



## silver7 (Oct 26, 2005)

Had your training intensified? I find the same thing happens to me after hard training blocks. I can't get out of bed, need multiple cups of coffee to get moving, have to drag myself onto the bike. It means I need some rest days, or bigger fatigue will set in. That you caught a cold may indicate that you were getting run down. Do you take rest days or a week of less intense training? Something to consider.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

Drink more cafe Caferacer!


----------

